

Calculate the Average Salary (without revealing individual salaries) - scrrr
http://lukaszielinski.de/2010/10/06/calculate-the-average-salary-without-revealing-individual-salaries/

======
mbyrne
"I think this is a neat little algorithm."

Especially in the corporate world where A would be cc'd on all the emails...
And they still won't understand what happened...

------
Kafka
Google cache:[http://lukaszielinski.de/2010/10/06/calculate-the-average-
sa...](http://lukaszielinski.de/2010/10/06/calculate-the-average-salary-
without-revealing-individual-salaries/)

It's a nice little trick.

You could also use my absolutely horrible looking <http://average.heroku.com/>

~~~
Irfaan
The google cache link you provided didn't actually hit the google cache.
Perhaps HN "de-cached" your URL as part of some url deobfuscation logic?

Let's see how well my attempt goes - Google cache link:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:lukaszi...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:lukaszielinski.de/2010/10/06/calculate-
the-average-salary-without-revealing-individual-salaries/)

------
J3L2404
A similar scenario from MathOverflow is here
[http://mathoverflow.net/questions/6217/computing-the-
maximum...](http://mathoverflow.net/questions/6217/computing-the-maximum-
salary)

